# Found a rodent in my backyard



## zuzanna (May 13, 2021)

Is it a rat? it’s 4cm long, I am trying to identify it... currently feeding with a syringe filled with puppy milk and keeping it warm


----------



## Morbius (Mar 10, 2019)

That certainly looks like a rat pup but something seems off to me. May just be me.

Edit: I found this. I hope it may be of help Rat & Mouse Gazette: Caring for Orphaned Baby Rats


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

It doesn't look like a rat to me but good luck! I'm sure the info posted by @Morbius would apply nonetheless!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

I don’t think that’s a rat, the head is too big and the tail is so short. However, I do agree with the link shared by @Morbius !


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Don't quote me on this but maybe a vole?? I found this photo of a baby vole and it slightly resembles your photo


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes, the tail would indicate a vole. I kept one once as a kid. Kinda like a mouse, but super high energy. Let us know how you're going with it!


----------



## Terry22 (Mar 9, 2021)

Don't forget to stimulate the genitals with a warm qtip so he/she can pee and poop


----------

